# nd



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Maybe you should go vegan first. :roll:

But seriously, I'm sure you can do it. After all, one of the most important things about recovering from DP is not giving a shit that you suffer from it and just get out there and be active.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

a.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I understand. Maybe in a couple of months you would feel better abouot it...


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> Catharsis said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should go vegan first. :roll:
> ...


I was poking fun at the fact that you suggested to another DP'er in the general discussion forum that he should go vegan.

closetome: I don't think that's what he needs to hear.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It's easy enough to say that the cure for dp/dr is not to act like you don't suffer from it but putting this into practice is a whole different story. This is especially true if you also suffer from severe anxiety as this often overwelmed me to the point where i could not go out in public places where there where alot of people. I also had the sensory overload thing going on when i was around too many people.

Saying that joining a band sounds like a good idea all the same. It might make you more outgoing and such. It also has other perk's as well. Being in a band = much higher chance of picking up women especially if you become somewhat successful. This could only help matter's lol.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

If you feel like you can do it then you should go for it.
 making music is pretty powerful maybe it would help.
And making yourself be around people more might be good.

Don't let yourself get pushed into it if you don't feel like you can do it though.

Maybe if it's your pals you can let them know that you want to do it and you'll give it a go but that you might have to quit if you don't feel ok?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> It also has other perk's as well. Being in a band = much higher chance of picking up women especially if you become somewhat successful. This could only help matter's lol.


Man, I have to hand it to you, you always find a positive side to everything LOL :lol:

Greg


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

No, its the Bassist who gets all the women 

I say go for it. If they are your good friends and you enjoy playing with them, don't let fear hold you back.

But if you don't feel up to it don't beat yourself up


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

CECIL said:


> No, its the Bassist who gets all the women


 Really? I thought the drummer was the one who usually got all the chick's. I may have to learn how to play bass if that's the case.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[qnt.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Hence the joke and the joke shirt girls sometimes wear with "I fancy the Bassist" on it


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

u?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> No, you're right, it's definitely the drummer. Bassists are the ones noone cares about.
> 
> Of course, this is only if you look at it from a stereotypical 80's rocker point of view. I listen to a few (really good) bands where the bass is the most prominent instrument.


 Ya i figured it was the drummer they have the sterotype of being the biggest partiers.

Alot of good bands have the bass as the most prominent instrument. Most of joy division's song's had the bass up front and they are one of my favorite bands by far.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ar.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds promising Tigersuit.
Good luck with it.
Sincerely, Bailee


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It's great that your starting to do so well. I hope the band thing works out and all.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yep good luck Tiger and I'm interested to hear what you come up with


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------

